# Oscar Fish



## Neon_Tetra (Oct 21, 2005)

I wan some for my 75 gal do they need decorations? and do they really eat comet gold fish?!


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I would only put one in a 75g they need no special decor and they will eat goldfish or anyother fish that'll fit in it's mouth. You need strong filtration other than that they aren't demanding. Good tankmates would be tinfoil barbs(but 75 is too little for a school and oscar and other big American cichlids . I had an albino tiger oscar with a jack dempsey in my 75g and they did good. I had a Fluval 404 filter and I had gravel and a couple of plastic plants and a large rock in the center that's basically it. They aren't a hard fish to keep just are messy and get big.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

You should have only one oscar in a 75 gallon. They like to uproot plants so don't have any live ones. You shouldnt feed them feeder goldfish though. They're fatty and harder to digest. You should feed them a cichlid food, floating pellets, brine shrimp and the like. I also second the strong filtration


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I believe we should throw in a profile link here http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4934
also I would have to agree with feeder fish being pretty bad for oscars... most are fatty, unhealthy, and diseased (which can transfer to the oscar). If you do quarentine feeders however and gut load them, you can feed them once in a while. (I like to do it with my piranhas when my friends come over)


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah they're right about feeder goldfish I would feed mine platies that I raised myself so they were 10x better than feeders from the store. I would also get aqua-poxy and put it on any fake plants you put in there because they'll pull them up too.


----------



## Dez (Oct 25, 2005)

iv got 2 n a tinfoil barb n a plec in my tank n they do fine wiv my live plants. suppose it depends wat there brought up wiv


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Dez said:


> iv got 2 n a tinfoil barb n a plec in my tank n they do fine wiv my live plants. suppose it depends wat there brought up wiv


excuse me for saying this but huh?? :?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

good grammer please...lol

and everyone is right. it's not good to feed feeder goldfish as a regular diet. it's okay to feed once in a while (CLEAN FEEDERS, NOT DISEASED ONES)


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> excuse me for saying this but huh?? :?


You mean you're saying thats alot huh? It really is only 1 should be in an 80g and tinfoil are schooling so they should have at least 3


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> good grammer please...lol
> 
> and everyone is right. it's not good to feed feeder goldfish as a regular diet. it's okay to feed once in a while (CLEAN FEEDERS, NOT DISEASED ONES)


LOL I know right :lol:


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

if you want feeders keep guppies or platies in a 10 and just let them breed for awhile, feed the fish when you see fit. Gut load them though on healthy food.


----------

